# XC Rennen Raum Aachen



## tom_hh (29. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute, 

nachdem ich nen XC Wintercup auf holländischer Seite mitgefahren bin, bin ich so richtig heiß noch mehr Rennen zu fahren. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob in der Region Aachen - egal ob Holland, Belgien oder Deutschland in nächster Zeit noch Rennen oder sogar ein Cup ausgetragen wird?
Wär sehr dankbar wenn sich da was findet 

Gruß, 

Tom


----------



## Garvin (29. Januar 2008)

Hi Tom,

Für das nächste MTB Rennen musst Du Dich wohl noch etwas gedulden - es sei denn, Du fährst hier mit:
Poisonbike-Cup
Ist von Aachen allerdings schon ein Stück weit entfernt...

Wenn Du ein Rennrad hast, kannst Du im Februar auf der ehemaligen Pferderennbahn in Landgraaf Trainingsrennen fahren: http://www.twcmaaslandster.nl

Ab Frühjahr gibt es dann die East Belgian Biker Trophy(http://www.ebbt.be/) und den Euregio MTB:

04.05.2008   Eupen       VOR-Cup            10:00 Uhr

25.05.2008   Kelmis       VOR-Cup            14:00 Uhr

06.07.2008   St. Vith     VOR-Cup            14:00 Uhr

10.08.2008   Einruhr      VOR-Cup            14:00 Uhr

17.08.2008   Bütgenbach   VOR-Cup         14:00 Uhr

24.08.2008   Ouren          VOR-Cup          14:00 Uhr

Die belgischen Rennen sind besonders zu empfehlen: wenig Startgeld, anspruchsvolle Strecken, aber auch jede Menge Top-Rennfahrer am Start.

Achja, wenn in Houffalize MTB World-Cup ist, gibt es glaube ich auch am Samstag ein "Open" Rennen, bei dem man starten kann.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß bei den Rennen  
Garvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_hh (31. Januar 2008)

vielen Dank 

ich hab die mal alle in meinen Rennkalender aufgenommen.
Versuche ein Poisonbike Rennen mitzunehmen und dann vom VOR und ebbt so wie es grade passt.
Sind die ebbt Rennen tatsächlich XC Rennen? 40km sind schon ganz schön viel für XC oder?


----------



## Attitude Team (31. Januar 2008)

tom_hh schrieb:


> vielen Dank
> 
> ich hab die mal alle in meinen Rennkalender aufgenommen.
> Versuche ein Poisonbike Rennen mitzunehmen und dann vom VOR und ebbt so wie es grade passt.
> Sind die ebbt Rennen tatsächlich XC Rennen? 40km sind schon ganz schön viel für XC oder?



Sind sie.... und die sind kein Kindergeburtstag  
z.T. sind es auch Marathons bis 80km....siehe Ardennen Trophy


----------



## fdheidkamp (1. Februar 2008)

X-Hardt ist auch nicht so weit von Aachen weg, und tolles Event Programm mit reichlich Ausstellern und vielem mehr.

www.x-hardt.de

Wir freuen uns, wenn Du kommst.
VG Frank


----------



## Pirate76 (3. Februar 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> X-Hardt ist auch nicht so weit von Aachen weg, und tolles Event Programm mit reichlich Ausstellern und vielem mehr.
> 
> www.x-hardt.de
> 
> ...



Hi Franki,

erzähl doch ein bissel mehr von der Strecke. Auf der HP steht ja noch nicht wirklich viel.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## fdheidkamp (5. Februar 2008)

Leider dürfen wir bedingt durch teilweise Nutzung von Reitwegen die Strecke nur am Renntag bekannt geben. Aber soviel vorab: Der Start ist an einem zentral gelegenen Gebäude, dem Kreishaus, an dem auch zur Vereinzelung der Fahrer eine Runde vorab gedreht wird, dann mit einen trailartigen sehr einsamen langen  Aufstieg durch einen Nadelwald mit danach atemberauschender schnellen Abfahrt mit 6 Querrinnen, die einem sicher den Boden verlieren lassen, danach schmale Pfade auf der Ebene mit diversen Querwegen, danach nur Körperbreit durch Brombeeren, und Laubbäume, dann steiler Anstieg an einem ( darf ich auch nicht sagen )  vorbei, und mit mehreren Querwegen zum Start/Ziel Bereich.   Euch wirds gefallen, schau doch noch einmal auf die Seite es gibt Neues. VG Frank


----------



## Racer09 (5. Februar 2008)

Garvin schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Für das nächste MTB Rennen musst Du Dich wohl noch etwas gedulden - es sei denn, Du fährst hier mit:
> Poisonbike-Cup
> ...



Die belgischen Rennen kann ich dir sehr empfehlen, super Strecken, niedriges Startgeld, top Publikum und 1A Starterfelder. Welches Rennen in Belgien auch noch erwähnt werden muß, ist Malmedy (das härteste was ich kenne ) www.mdymmt.net .


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Februar 2008)

www.berg-german-a-cup.de

ist super

Rene Scherder aus Aachen kommt sicher zu den Rennen 

oder auch Alexander Bunn aus Roetgen (ein junges Ausnahmetalent)

Bilde doch eine Fahrgemeinschaft

Gruß Bonne

Die EM am 1.6 ist natürlich der Hammer. Die Strecke hat es in sich.


----------

